# Escaped python kills two boys in Canada



## News Bot (Aug 6, 2013)

CANADIAN police say a python escaped from a pet store and made its way through a ventilation system before killing two boys while they slept.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-














*Published On:* 06-Aug-13 06:32 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 6, 2013)

I really find this amazing.. sad but amazing.. I mean how common is this..? I dont have any monster snakes yet and i can respect their a mass of muscle and instinct but to kill 2 young sleeping boys seem a little odd. Id like to see the snake in question..


----------



## marcus0002 (Aug 6, 2013)

And it didn't eat them


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 6, 2013)

A little lite on details for my taste. What sort of snake? Did it kill then wait patiently to be caught with no intention to eat? Did it have a screw driver in its pocket to unscrew the vents in the ventilation system as I assume it was a decent size to do what it did. My sincerest and deepest condolences to the family, however I dislike articles being released for the sake of a headline. Feels like a lot of conclusions have been reached because it was easy to reach them.


----------



## Varanoidea (Aug 6, 2013)

That just doesn't sound right. No disrespect to the family but it seems fishy that a snake happened to escape, get into the vents and kill two people seemingly unprovoked.


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Aug 6, 2013)

according to the Age it was an "African rock python".


----------



## Burnerism (Aug 6, 2013)

Next week - couple found guilty of strangling murder, try'd blaming it on snake. Hate to make light of a sad situation but it seems pretty suss atm. Ill wait for more details to emerge I think.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Aug 6, 2013)

does seem sus but a African rock pythons would fit the unlikely description well.


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 6, 2013)

Theres a photo on MSN. I'm no expert on rock pythons but the photo doesn't look like a standard. I would be keen to hear the opinion from someone who has seen the photo.


----------



## humba_jumba (Aug 6, 2013)

Wouldn't one of the boys hear the python attacking the other?


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 6, 2013)

15-feet long African rock python escapes from pet store, kills two boys (age 5 and 7) : TreeHugger

that..


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 6, 2013)

even the comments there say its fishy.. me thinks it was foul play..


----------



## JM1982 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah dosent seem quite right to me either. :|


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 6, 2013)

"It somehow punched a hole in the ceiling and dropped onto the small boys from above"
Read more: Snake escapes pet shop, strangles two boys to death | News.com.au

Seems legit! I can't count the number of times my pythons have 'punched' holes in the ceilings.
​


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 6, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> 15-feet long African rock python escapes from pet store, kills two boys (age 5 and 7) : TreeHugger
> 
> that..


Nope different photo on MSN, me thinks they have just picked one out of a library :facepalm:


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 6, 2013)

ubermensch said:


> "It somehow punched a hole in the ceiling and dropped onto the small boys from above"
> Read more: Snake escapes pet shop, strangles two boys to death | News.com.au
> 
> Seems legit! I can't count the number of times my pythons have 'punched' holes in the ceilings.
> ​


Yep its this photo on MSN


----------



## Shotta (Aug 6, 2013)

reminds me of the time a burmese python that escaped from an unsecured enclosure an killed the couple's young daughte it didnt eat her just constricted her for warmth....


----------



## hunterschamps (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like a very poorly made up story. The snake isnt just going to constrict 2 young boys and leave them there, its going to eat them.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 6, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> Theres a photo on MSN. I'm no expert on rock pythons but the photo doesn't look like a standard. I would be keen to hear the opinion from someone who has seen the photo.



The pic I have seen looks like a Boa not a Rock Python


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 6, 2013)

ubermensch said:


> "It somehow punched a hole in the ceiling and dropped onto the small boys from above"
> Read more: Snake escapes pet shop, strangles two boys to death | News.com.au
> 
> Seems legit! I can't count the number of times my pythons have 'punched' holes in the ceilings.
> ​



Bahahah lol'd at that one..


----------



## FAY (Aug 6, 2013)

Apparently this story is just rubbish.


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 6, 2013)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> The pic I have seen looks like a Boa not a Rock Python



I am beginning to believe that due to different pics of different snakes by different newspapers that they have played the "lets post any pic of a snake and no one will be any the wiser" game


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 6, 2013)

FAY said:


> Apparently this story is just rubbish.



Chances of seeing a retraction.....slim to none:x


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 6, 2013)

This has foul play written all over it.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 6, 2013)

"Mr Savoie said the two children are the kids of his best friend and they often sleep over in his apartment."
Read more: Snake escapes pet shop, strangles two boys to death | News.com.au

seems like the guy is not with the mother of the boys and has them over, probably angry she has custody and he only gets them every now and then, so strangles the kids himself, grabs a python lets it lose in the room, punches a hole in the ceiling himself and blames the snake. or the shop owner did something to the boys he shouldn't have and needed to kill them to keep them quiet. 

to many times i have heard of fathers killing their kids cause they did not get full custody.

it just does not sound right to me. i very much doubt its the snake that killed them.
​


----------



## FAY (Aug 6, 2013)

If the snake killed them WHY did it not attempt to eat them?


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 6, 2013)

So many questions and so few answers. Each story tells of different encounters of how it happened. Sounds like something funny is going on.


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 6, 2013)

Everything does a circle, and eventually the truth will come out. Obviously the snake had to crawl across the ceiling cavity to "amazingly" land right above the boys bed, so why hadn't the roof collapsed earlier? Why didn't any one hear the roof collapse? How did the snake climb from his enclosure up a vertical wall unless their were other objects in the room? Why are two different pictures going around? If one was getting constricted surely the other one would have heard? Sounds very suspicious but i'm trying to keep an open mind... Almost impossible! Not sure if I missed something but wouldn't the family (or the best mate) be too distraught to speak out? My condolences are with the boys, rest easy.


----------



## TNT78 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bite marks present I wonder? I found this story far-fetched when a mate told me.


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't understand how a snake could push through a ceiling? 

I could possibly be argued into believing it COULD, but WOULD it? Surely they don't think in that way? 

Heard this on the radio after reading here and it sounds even more far fetched.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Aug 6, 2013)

25 year's jail for each count of murder PLUS 25 year's jail for LYING.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 6, 2013)

If it was coiled around children then surely it must have bitten them, rock pythons leave terrible wounds so it would be easy to tell


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 6, 2013)

Just found vital evidence that this story is TRUE , see thread " jesus snake "


----------



## sandfireackie (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it's amazing sad for the kids and how big were the kids


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 6, 2013)

From the Canadian Mounted Police website RCMP investigating sudden deaths of two children, Campbellton, N.B. - Royal Canadian Mounted Police


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 6, 2013)

The ribs and chest cavity would be crushed if it was the snake, I wonder how soon they will release the lab results...


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it's more likely that a large snake coiled up on the sleeping boys for warmth, possibly on their faces, and the weight of a large snake was enough to suffocate two small children. The media then takes this and says the snake killed them because it makes for a better head line.


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 6, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> just found vital evidence that this story is true , see thread " jesus snake "



hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## bdav70 (Aug 7, 2013)

In all my time as an architect, I have never seen an air conditioning duct or vent capable of enduring something that heavy. The traversable air duct or vent is truly a creation of hollywood


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 7, 2013)

Poor snakey's been euthanised.


----------



## longqi (Aug 7, 2013)

bdav70 said:


> In all my time as an architect, I have never seen an air conditioning duct or vent capable of enduring something that heavy. The traversable air duct or vent is truly a creation of hollywood



remember that the weight would be spread over a long area
not concentrated in one spot
when installing cabling in suspended ceilings I often used air con ducts to cross the ceilings


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 7, 2013)

Naomi said:


> The ribs and chest cavity would be crushed if it was the snake, I wonder how soon they will release the lab results...



Pythons don't actually "crush" their prey, they bring about death by asphyxiation or suffocation - they just take up the slack as an animal loses its breath and stop it from taking any more in. Only very rarely would they break bones, even ribs.

Jamie


----------

